# Is drying & curing in the house harmful?



## krista (Sep 17, 2006)

Will drying and curing plants in the house release anything into the air that would be harmful for children? NOT SMOKING IN THE HOUSE THOUGH!

Thanks,
Krista


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

krista said:
			
		

> Will drying and curing plants in the house release anything into the air that would be harmful for children? NOT SMOKING IN THE HOUSE THOUGH!
> 
> Thanks,
> Krista


*Hey Krista. To answer your question NO.  *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 18, 2006)

didn't we just have this question yesterday? LoL. I second the no, though, Krista.


----------



## krista (Sep 18, 2006)

SORRY  I posted it my question under 2 topics to get enough opinions/info.... thanks!


----------

